# Oven Install and Replacement- Dacor $400



## CostcoMan (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey friends, I could really use some help and advice on a home project. 

I am replacing a single Dacor oven (ECS130SCH) with a NEW Single Dacor oven (D0130S). The first one died and is costing too much to fix. 

The installer wanted $400 to swap them out. He charged $75 for a presite and told me the new one is 1/4" to tall and he can't do it. Hire a carpenter or buy a different brand. 

I want to make it match so I am stuck on Dacor and I think I figured and easy way of moving the microwave up 1/4" and the cutting a 1/4" more to fit the oven. 

Can someone look at my plans and see if they looks feasible?

----

1. I plan to lift the microwave 1/4" by inserting 1/4" plywood panel under the frame and reinstalling the outer aluminum panel. That will leave room for the new oven.

2. Width cutout is the exact same. But I plan to remove 1/4" of the wood for the top cutout with an electric saw carefully. 

3. Insert new oven into new existing cutout and walah…save $400


What do you guys think?

---------


This is the setup that I now have:









I need to move the microwave up 1/4" to have room for the new oven control panel that will be 1/4" higher:









So I will lift the microwave with 1/4" plywood and reinstall frame around it:









THAN cut out 1/4" of the top of the existing woven wood cabinet cutout. Here is my existing oven cutout requirements: 

AND here are my new requirements. Only thing that has changed is the increase in height requirement for *cutout* and *overall*:







and












SO, is this feasible or am I going to create a mess for myself?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

one thing about installations-you never know till you start..i looked on Dacor's site; old oven had cutout req of 27-1/2---new one calls for 27-5/8. that's only 1/8. i would think you could plane down top and bottom of cutout. before i did that though; i would measure everything on site. maybe the original cutout ran proud of spec's or new oven is not 'really'-'exactly' what they claim.[hard to believe but it happens].


----------

